# moving to abu dhabi sept



## KK1 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi, I am moving to abu Dhabi in September this year with my husband. We have a place to live to start with and then we need to find somewhere. We were looking at al bateen, can anyone offer us some advice e or info. We are in our late thirties and early forties, no children. My husband will be working, not sure what I will do yet ?? Thank you for any advice xx


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice low-rise location with sea views from most apartments and balconies. I know at least 5 people (friends and colleagues 40-55 age) who have moved to Al Bateen Wharf in the last few months. Not too many kids there, it seems. There is a lot of construction going on nearby and the only access road needs improvement as the sandy verge tends to be used to park boats.


----------



## KK1 (Jul 15, 2013)

*thank you*

Thank you for replying so quick. I really like the idea of low rise apartments. I am not bothered if children are there, I just thought it best to explain our ages and say we don't have children, i didn't want to waste anyone's time replying about schools. Sorry because I am very new to this, can I also ask, are there places to go out and about nearby or is it very new ? My husband will be working so it would b e nice if there are places I can go, food shopping, meeting people etc..


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

There will be some restaurants and shops there but it is a brand new complex so nothing is open yet (my info is about 2 weeks old). Low rise is getting rare on AD island.
You are a short walk to Bateen Marina which has a Lebanese cafe/restaurant. The high rise towers nearby have a baqala (grocery shop) I think. Your nearest supermarket is Spinneys which will cost you about 2-3 pounds sterling to reach by taxi. Nearest hotel/bar/high-end restaurant is at InterContinental Hotel, about the same price by taxi. There are some forums and social groups for expat women, wouldn't touch them with a barge pole myself.


----------

